# Rudistor XJ-03



## Kees

Did anybody notice this amp?
 I REALLY want to know how it sounds.....


----------



## penger

I think it's brand new... might have to wait for others to post impressions. Or you can get one and let the rest of us know.


----------



## Kees

The LED on the top seems like a weird mistake....


----------



## Sasaki

Here is another picture on my website.
 But not sure if these colors are available.

Rudistor XJ-03

 I've only heard the sound signature would be similar to their home amps.
 My friend has placed an order, I will post some impression if I get a chance to try.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Looks big but it's actually quite small when you see the dimensions on the website
XJ-03,Headphone Amplifier, Hiend, Highend

 We need MORE PICTURES of this thing!
 Too bad it doesn't use an externally charged battery though. And does it have the signature black background like all Rudistors have?


----------



## frozenice

Looks like we'll have an interesting portable amp shootout this fall.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kees* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The LED on the top seems like a weird mistake...._

 

That LED is pure fail. But who knows if it out performs all the other portable amps on the market one might just live with the oddly placed LED


----------



## Sovkiller

I'm waiting for the first sample to arrive to US...

 Externally charged batteries are useful if you use one or two batteries, but not for battery packs. Also it has a circuitry inside to monitor the battery operation, and optimize their performance, based on the batteries selected...Those cases and combinations of small battery packs, of just one or two batteries, are more or less the power used in the portable sources. What is the big deal then in purchasing and carrying an amp with you, if you will have at the end a very similar performance??? Rudi wanted something more beefy and substantially different in sound, and those small packs battery selection do do not provide enough juice for his design to operate properly, and offer what you are looking for...


----------



## denniscarrie

i wish i had the money to get this baby home
 but I think wait for the impression come out is a good idea


----------



## Deaf As An Adder

but this one is much cheaper than the nkk-01se which is portable from rudistor 
 I missed that nkk-01se already
 wished I had enough money to gather one before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 but for portable amp, this xj-03 is sure an expensive one and I think it would sound fantastic


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Somehow I get the feeling that it's the warm counterpart of the iQube


----------



## Seamaster

That looks nice, but at what price!! $499?


----------



## olblueyez

For 5 bills it needs a DAC.


----------



## trickywombat

For 5 bills it needs a DAC and a "Bose" label on it.


----------



## BigEat

Just ordered. Love the iQube. I guess we'll see.


----------



## freakmax

I'm waiting for your impressions.
 Thanks.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be out of this thread now, as I do not want the mods to stone me alive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks for dropping by anyway.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well?


----------



## nsx_23

I demand impressions!


----------



## Nuwidol

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rud...ctures-351515/

 In the desktop headphone amp section for some reason...


----------



## fkclo

My XJ03 arrived yesterday. Charged the battery overnight and now have listened it for an hour.

 I won't say too much about the sound quality at this stage. I am planning to use it as my only portable amp while on business trip in the next 2 weeks, and hopefully will be able to share more about the sonics.

 Initial impressions are very good. Well, very very good with my RS-1 in office. I have volume set at around 10:30 while working. I will try it with different phones (essentially ER4P and E4c) over the next two weeks, and thereafter with some of my higher tier cans such as the HD650 (always a benchmark), my L3000 (so that I can compare how it sounds with other desktop amps I have), and Edition 9.

 It is a bit heavier than I originally thought although I did not verify its claimed weight of 100g. Build quality is very good and construction is robust. The XJ03 is not particularly sexy in looks but it is not ugly either. The volume pot tracks very well. The amp comes with a mini-1/4 plug adaptor.

 The battery charger that comes with it is very good. It is a charger only power supply meaning that it will not power the XJ03 directly. The XJ03 will only be powered by the built-in NiMH battery. 

 So, on first take, nothing fancy in looks or features, but very promising on sound.

 More to come in two weeks time.

 Kind regards,
 Francis


----------



## musicmaker

thanks Francis. I look forward to your feedback on the amp. If you wouldn't mind offering some comparison against the PRII and iQube (at least from your recollection of it, i think you sold yours), that would be great.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks Francis. I look forward to your feedback on the amp. If you wouldn't mind offering some comparison against the PRII and iQube (at least from your recollection of it, i think you sold yours), that would be great._

 

Will do. 

 It is interesting that you mention PRII and iQube. Yes, I sold my iQube, but still keep the PRII. My quick recollection of these 2 favorite amps is that the XJ03 somehow have the merits of both amps - being rich (but not overly warm and dense), fast, organic and highly resolving at the same time. I may be too quick to say so, but this is what I hear at this moment.

 Rudi in its little laminated "user guide" that comes with the XJ03 did mention that his amp does not require any burn in. But I still think it will evolve a bit given time.

 Francis


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rudi in its little laminated "user guide" that comes with the XJ03 did mention that his amp does not require any burn in._

 

This seems strange. 

 Are the caps pre-burnt in? Whats under the hood? Has anyone looked or is it even possible to open her up?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This seems strange. 

 Are the caps pre-burnt in? Whats under the hood? Has anyone looked or is it even possible to open her up?_

 

Rudistor stated it clearly that warranty will be voided if amplifier is opened. But from the construction, I think it is pretty easy to open up the amp. It also said the XJ03 needs about 20 - 30 seconds to reach the optimal operating conditions.

 F. Lo


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This seems strange._

 

Perhaps not. Maybe Rudi took a cue from the long burn-in times required by other portable amp makers, and either decided to do pre-sale burn-ins or designed the amp using components that don't benefit from burn-in.

 Or it could just mean that Rudi doesn't believe in burn-in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is interesting that you mention PRII and iQube. Yes, I sold my iQube, but still keep the PRII._

 

I'd be interested in comparisons to the iQube as well. I owned one for a short while and loved it. If pressed for things to complain about, I could only say that the midrange could have been slightly more up-front, and the low end a tad more rounded out (but that's being _really_ picky). Extension & speed was really good though. Lots of PRaT, as they say.

 My home Rudistor amp takes care of these quibbles. I am wondering how close the portable Rudi amp comes to its bigger siblings?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps not. Maybe Rudi took a cue from the long burn-in times required by other portable amp makers, and either decided to do pre-sale burn-ins or designed the amp using components that don't benefit from burn-in.

 Or it could just mean that Rudi doesn't believe in burn-in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be interested in comparisons to the iQube as well. I owned one for a short while and loved it. If pressed for things to complain about, I could only say that the midrange could have been slightly more up-front, and the low end a tad more rounded out (but that's being really picky). Extension & speed was really good though. Lots of PRaT, as they say.

 My home Rudistor amp takes care of these quibbles. I am wondering how close the portable Rudi amp comes to its bigger siblings?_

 

I think Rudi is not a fan of "burn-in". He even does not support the idea of powering on his amps all the time. I discussed this with him regarding my RPX-100 and now my RP010B MKII. Same answer - no need.

 F. Lo


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And what exactly do you need to burn in, a cap???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thats the impression I was under from reading threads on other amps & I believed thats what I was hearing 'burn in' with the amps I've listened to.

 Is this not the case?


----------



## sonic32

Impressions?


----------



## Anouk

Hey everyone,
 I would be VERY much interested in a shootout between the Iqube and the new rudistor portable as well! One pro for the iqube for me is that you can charge the batteries inside the unit with a charging cable. I wonder hwat the size/weight of the rudistor is, is it sized more liket he lisa or more like the iqube. I have heard the lisa xp is the BEST portable but I would not have a use for it because I already have a good amp/preamp/upsampling dac-in-one at home, and I want a smallish amp for portable use.
 Thanks in advance,
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Anouk

Hello sovkiller and others, That is really cool then!
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Keppel

I'd like to see what the input looks like. There are no pictures of the back of it.


----------



## dookiex

Sovkiller, loved that reference to Discworld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just had a comment about burn-in, I'm not sure what the innards of the XJ-03 is like, but for at least Ray Samuel's portable amps, they definitely need to be burned-in as the cap that he uses are HUGE. A cap of that size would need to be burned-in for it to be able to level out and also be able to reach max capacity. Sound quality-wise I would think that it would have some effect on the sound depending on the design of the amp. In other words, the caps are regulating the power and thus they do take a bit of time to settle in and regulate the power in a sustained and even fashion. Obviously size of the caps and types of caps used will differ from amp to amp but burn-in of the amp would be a necessity, again, based on the amp in question.


----------



## Skylab

I would sure like to get my hands on one of these to review


----------



## BigEat

I have had it about a week now and use it in the following configuration. Source Korg MR1000, ALO RCA to Mini cryo cables, Phones, Edition 9. The XJ 03 has about the same footprint as the iQube but is much "chunkier". I have the light finish and the build, fit and finish seem excellent. The feel is solid and it weighs slightly less than I had anticipated.

 The design is sturdy and the interconnects are tight and firm. The volume control knob feels plastic and I wish it had a heavier feel to it when used. The volume knob is smooth, continuous an not "stepped". The amp has 4 rubber "feet" to hold it in place on a hard surface which is nice given the finish. It feels less "portable" than the iQube due to its dimensions.

 I've used it for about 20 hours. I've noticed only a slight "mellowing" with the break in. The amp was very refined and well behaved out of the box. It has a typical Rudistor signature sound in my view, warm, laid back, not grainy, but a little less resolution than I typically prefer. It drives the Edition 9's easily and accurately with the battery charge lasting well into long sessions. I've not timed it yet to complete discharge.

 The amp has a very even presentation and is not "rolled off" on the highs nor "muddy" on the low end. The bass seems reasonably tight and accurate for an amp of this configuration and quality. I own an iQube and I find the XJ 03 to be slightly "darker". To my ear that sometimes comes across as "lower resolution". The presentation of the iQube is a bit more forward as well. 

 I too wish the batteries were replaceable as opposed to rechargeable. Overall though, this is a fine amp, comparable in sonic quality (although different) to the iQube. I would say that generally the XJ 03 is of a better build quality than the iQube. It is a nice companion to the Korg and I've found similar results with my iMod and other sources.


----------



## Anouk

Hello all, Thanks a lot for the minireview bigeat! I hope som emore will follow (go for it skylab)! After reading your impressions, bigeat, I fee lbetter about having bought an iqube, i will have it soon!
 Thanks guys, its always nice to know more about new offerings
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## BigEat

I'll put together a more thorough review of the xj 03. My previous post was intended to be some initial impressions and in particular by way of comparison to the iQube, which seems to have a love/hate perception struggle right now on Head Fi.


----------



## Anouk

Hello bigeat, Nice, a big review would be really good. Didnt know anything about love/hate concerning the iqube, only heard positive things about it so far.... Although sound is always very personal o fcourse... And you might prefer another sound then what a given amp offers...
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## dookiex

I build my own computer systems and am pretty familiar with caps. Most manafacturers idea of caps is either it works or its faulty. In other words, they can care less about burning in as these parts only needs to meet minimum requirements, only when they blow (literally blow, I've had a few faulty caps on my boards blow) or don't hold a charge at all is when they deem them to be defective. This is pretty much all manafacturers. Burning in and what not feels like a myth when comparing it to the manafacturers recommendations because truthfully, they due stringent tests to make sure that their parts meet minimum requirements. The equipment which a lot of us Head-Fiers get are made using these caps, the same caps that are used for other things, not really audio equipment.

 Your example of the flash, I'm a photographer as well, those caps in the flash basically meets minimum spec and are pretty well regulated through their circuitry (especially the newer ones like the Speelites from Canon). You're really not going to see any difference in performance in that situation, your biggest performance issues would be you bulb and your battery.

 Lastly, I'm not saying this to start a bickering match  Just laying out some science because science is kind of interesting and I'm a gadget/tech geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How the caps affect the sound coming through my Tomahawk, beats me, one thing is for certain, I've did periodic listens as I've left the amp running, fresh out of the box, the sibilance was pretty annoying, that's from about 2 hours of listening when I first got it. Listened to it again after about 50 hours, the sibilance smoothed out quite a bit. I left the amp running with a pair of cheapies plugged into it, and listened with my regular pair of in-ears. I don't think that the cap had much to do with it though, because if it really was that big cap, I would be hearing wavering of sound due to badly regulated electricity. This clearly is a sound signature change and not a wavering sound charge issue. But something is going on, just wish someone could do a controlled scientific study of it, but these things are pretty much a niche market.

 As an aside, these Rudistors might work the same out of the box and even after extended play time through them. That's perfectly plausible so I'm not negating that at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Science is fun


----------



## dookiex

As a aside from the final aside, I am very curious what the heck is the reason for the sound signature change. In other words, why has the sibilance smoothed out. Very very curious.


----------



## deaf-nation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dookiex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The equipment which a lot of us Head-Fiers get are made using these caps, the same caps that are used for other things, not really audio equipment._

 

It seems so called "high end audio-quality" caps are available, but not practical because of the high expense. If anyone wants to a read a little more, please goto Technical Question for Dave.... - HotAudio.Com Forums. I put forward the question about cap quality (including burn-in) to a commercial portable amp maker and he was kind enough to respond.

 cheers PS I have one of his great amps


----------



## dookiex

So, I guess nobody knows for sure what exactly changes the sound of an amp through use then? Ha ha, we need a scientist/electrical engineer to study this!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Back on topic please - no more burn-in! Let's hear about the sound, and comparisons with other amps with a variety of headphones!


----------



## musicmaker

Any more feedback on how the amp sounds ?


----------



## fkclo

I did post rough initial impressions elsewhere in this forum. My original plan was to have a good listen to the XJ03 while on business trip ( a 2 weeks trip) and I bought my Pico with me as well. 

 All went well on the first day - the XJ03 sounds extremely impressive through my Shure E4C, from an iPod playing Apple Lossless files. It has a tad of warmth while remaining very resolving. Bass is smooth, textured and deep, yet natural - quite like its bigger brothers ( I have owned the RPX-100 and am owning a RP010B MKII). The sound is 3-dimensional - I am amazed by the depth of the sound stage - the Pico sounds 2 dimension by comparison.

 Then on the 3rd day - I tried to pick up a phone call while listening to my XJ03 - and the amp and my iPod, connected with the E4C, dropped to the carpeted floor of my hotel room. The iPod survived the drop, but not the XJ03. The input jack at the back was knock off position and I can no longer insert the mini cable. So, it was damaged, and the rest of my business trip ran without the XJ03. I listened to the Pico for the rest of my trip and honestly, although it was a short 3 day listening, I can tell the XJ03 sounds better to me.

 Pairing with XJ03, the ER4P sounds, not surprisingly, less rich than the E4C. But the slight (very slight indeed) warmth of the XJ03, plus its natural presentation of music matches the ER4P very well - rendering the ER4P much less analytical and very pleasing to my ears. There is no loss in resolving power that the ER4P is famous for.

 Well, I am home for a few days. The XJ03 is now on its way back to Rudistor. I do hope it will get fixed and back to me soon.

 Will report later.

 F. Lo


----------



## denniscarrie

I have my XJ-03 for a weeks now,compared to my past Iqube(sold it to a headfier),the Iqube is slightly more detail,and the Xj-03 is very musical and clean,I prefer the XJ-03 for its sound but not its shape,lol


----------



## johnnylexus

How do you think the Rudistor sounds compared to the Hornet? Is it about the same size/shape?

 I'm tempted by the iQube, but it looks like a total pain in the arse to open up and charge the batteries!


----------



## Luminette

I reread that to make sure he said carpeted floor... that sounds really really fragile. I'll wait till I hear at least one other horror story on the durability of the rudi portable before taking it as a real fear, though


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I am home for a few days. The XJ03 is now on its way back to Rudistor. I do hope it will get fixed and back to me soon.

 Will report later.

 F. Lo_

 

Sorry your amp broke. I'm sure they'll get it patched up for you.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I reread that to make sure he said carpeted floor... that sounds really really fragile. I'll wait till I hear at least one other horror story on the durability of the rudi portable before taking it as a real fear, though_

 

With all fairness, the XJ03 is robust. The problem with my drop was that it dropped with everything connected - and upon impact there will be a big force acting upon a relative fragile mini-plug. I am pretty sure if it is only the amp alone that was dropped, without anything attached, the XJ03 should have survived the event. 

 One may say that with input and output at both ends of the XJ03, the odds of having one of the mini-jack affected will increase compared to those amps designed to have inputs and outputs all on the same side.

 I did report this to Rudi and he promised to have my amp fixed as soon as he received it. I have very good experience with Rudi on the service side so I am not worried.

 F. Lo


----------



## rudi

Dear F.Lo,

 Sorry for bad luck, a replacement amp is ready for you, However
 solidity is a strong point of this amp. It passed severe tests- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ( Car is an heavy G.Cherokee 6L and amp is the one I use daily
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Rudi


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rudi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear F.Lo,

 Sorry for bad luck, a replacement amp is ready for you, However
 solidity is a strong point of this amp. It passed severe tests- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rudi_

 

Hi Rudi,

 Thanks for the prompt feedback and great service. And I will wait eagerly for the replacement amp when ready.

 F. Lo


----------



## Skylab

Love that picture!


----------



## iozz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rudi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_However
 solidity is a strong point of this amp. It passed severe tests- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice test! Do you do the same with your home amps?


----------



## BigEat

I have now had the amp about a month. I've compared it many times with my iQube using Edition 9's, AKG 701's and Denon 5000's. The amp has settled in nicely and is a smooth pleasure to listen to. It has a very refined presentation, not forward, and the resolution is comparable to the IQube. It is also very efficient with a single charge lasting many hours. I think it is best paired with the Edition 9's and the Denon's and slightly less favorable with AKG. I did not use it with my Sennheiser 650's or Grado RS-1's or Audio Technica as I simply don't use those headphones enough to make solid comparisons.

 The Edition 9's make a great companion. The bass is tight and the Rudistor warm signature is quite apparent. The amp also seems to do very well with the Denons and tightens the Denon's bass which many people find heavy. The AKG's are power easity and efficiently by the amp and the soundstage typical of AKG listening is uncompromised.

 That said, my preference needle might point still just slightly to the iQube. But, it is mostly a matter of taste not performance. The iQube is so detailed that I've become very accustomed to its signature. The Rudistor is classic Rudistor sound, but a bit more "laid back" by comparison. Still, I carry both with me as portables all the time. They make a nice comparison.

 On a final note, I wish the Rudistor had replaceable battery alternatives like the iQube does. I think in some ways this improves the sonic presentation, but in all respects is much more convenient on the road.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rudi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear F.Lo,

 Sorry for bad luck, a replacement amp is ready for you, However
 solidity is a strong point of this amp. It passed severe tests- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ( Car is an heavy G.Cherokee 6L and amp is the one I use daily
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Rudi_

 

In all fairness, even extruded aluminum cased portable amps can easily survive being run over with a car's tire. There simply is not that much force per square inch being applied by the rubber in an inflated car tire. 

 The achilles heel of all portable amps are the non secured, floating mini jacks. The only way to really beef up the inputs and outputs is to have a mini jack with a threaded jack, and have that secured to the front panel itself. Of course those jacks are larger, but the XJ03 looks pretty large compared to other portable amps, so it looks like it could more readily handle the extra space needed.

 The ridiculously massive 3.5mm plugs on popular LOD's are to blame.

 Bravo, for replacing fkclo's amp, though. Honestly, I don't believe warranties should cover accidental damage from plugged in LOD's. But it's nice to see Rudistor covering the damage.

 -Ed


----------



## rudi

Edwood,
 it was joke, not a real test ! However it passed.

 Rudi


----------



## dookiex

Actually, a threaded jack is not necessarily needed. However, a protruding jack with a very close fitting accommodating hole in the plate will help with stress on the jack. Of course the jack must be properly and securely attached to the board as well. Ray's amps have slightly extruding jacks which I've noticed immediately and was very delighted by when I was testing out a Predator.


----------



## nc8000

Just ordered one, will be interesting to see how it compares sonically with my RPX-100. Hope to be using it with a Sony D25 (if Quaddy has made up his mind to sell to me). Wonder how that combo will stack up against my iBasso D1 plus D-NE920 optical out.


----------



## tonyep

i just ordered mine 2 days ago! should arrived by monday, can't wait for it!!


----------



## tonyep

received my XJ-03 today!












 the input and output jack has been improved i guess? comparing between pictures from the Rudistor's website.

 btw can this amp be used while charging?


----------



## fkclo

No, the XJ03 cannot be used while charging.

 Check out the user manual that comes with the amp, while it was stated " ...even if charger is plugged into the XJ-03, during listening it is disconnected and will not charge the batteries, to recharge batteries amp must be switched off."

 Hope this is clear.

 F. Lo


----------



## tonyep

Thanks for clarifying it! Haven't read the user manual yet :x


----------



## nc8000

Mine should ship monday so arrive later in the week


----------



## fkclo

You are welcome.

 As a side note, this is the first time I have seen a portable amp comes with a charger that can safely "discharge" the built-in batteries, which in my opinion, is a big plus in helping to manage the batteries effectively.

 The battery charger is an An-mann - a Germany brand, which comes as a little surprise. It is universal voltage and comes with various plugs for world-wide use, which is much appreciated for travelers. If it can be more compact that this would be easily be the best battery charger I have seen with all the portable amps I have purchased so far.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkkopi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the input and output jack has been improved i guess? comparing between pictures from the Rudistor's website._

 

Yeah! This seem to be a better implementation of the jacks. Glad that Rudi is improving his products. I hope my replacement unit will come with this improvement as well.

 Thanks for pointing this.

 F. Lo


----------



## musicmaker

I am contemplating between this and Ray's SR-71a which will be offered soon I'm told.

 I'm intrigued by this amp but like the user replaceable batteries and gain switch in the SR-71a.

 Sound wise, has anyone heard the SR-71 (older version) and XJ-03. Which sounds better ?


----------



## nc8000

Mine shipped today so should have it before the weekend


----------



## tonyep

i find that this amp pairs pretty well with my APS ER4S, the sound opens up after 50hours!


----------



## nc8000

Will have to try that then. It's in Denmark as from 6 o'clock this morning so might get it today.


----------



## nc8000

An it has arrived and I have given it a very short listen. Excellent.
 Here are some pictures from the rig it will be used in.
 Sony D-EJ1000 pcdp and APureSound V3 recabled ATH-ESW9.
 This is the rig I take to set up in hotel rooms when I travel.
 Till now I have been using the iBasso D1 optical from a Sony D-NE920 pcdp but this new rig looks to better it.
 And for looks it doesn't hurt that the D-EJ1000 has the same magnesium finish as the amp.


----------



## suikodenii

nc8000;4747471 said:
			
		

> An it has arrived and I have given it a very short listen. Excellent.
> Here are some pictures from the rig it will be used in.
> Sony D-EJ1000 pcdp and APureSound V3 recabled ATH-ESW9.
> This is the rig I take to set up in hotel rooms when I travel.
> ...


----------



## nc8000

It's all by memory as there passed 1 month between me listening to them with stock cable and APS cable but the main thing that changed was that the wierd echo/sibilance I sometimes got with certain music is all gone. Also the whole spectrum just seems more right and controlled but I'm not very good at describing these things.


----------



## xanden

anymore reviews of comparing Xj-03 and the iQube ? 

 THanks..


----------



## Luminette

I would eagerly do an A/B with the xj-03 and my iQube using the first rig listed in my sig here - that's about as good as a portable rig gets, so, should be optimal for discerning the differences & individual performance for these units as portable amps 

 and the ed 9s are supposed to be a rudi synergy star

 Anyone?


----------



## tonyep

My XJ-03 is on its way back to Rudistor now


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkkopi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My XJ-03 is on its way back to Rudistor now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can you tell us what happened to your XJ-03 ?

 Mine was repaired / replaced by Rudi and back to me. I am very grateful for Rudi's fast attention to my case, and he didn't even ask me for the freight cost (Italy to Hong Kong !). After all, the damage to the XJ-03 was totally my fault.

 F. Lo


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkkopi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My XJ-03 is on its way back to Rudistor now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What happened to it ? Hope you get your amp back soon. BTW, I noticed you also own a SR-71a. Between the sound of the XJ-03 and SR-71a (initial impressions fine), which do you prefer ?


----------



## tonyep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you tell us what happened to your XJ-03 ?

 Mine was repaired / replaced by Rudi and back to me. I am very grateful for Rudi's fast attention to my case, and he didn't even ask me for the freight cost (Italy to Hong Kong !). After all, the damage to the XJ-03 was totally my fault.

 F. Lo_

 

Ops, I just saw this thread again, sorry for the late reply.

 The headphone jack became loose when i use it with Switchcrafts mini plugs. Cracking sound can be heard when the plug was slightly touch


----------



## fkclo

My replacement XJ03 is sounding very good. This is now my main portable amp over the past month, and the best sound one with my HD650 (all volume at 12 o'clock).

 The built-in rechargeable battery lasted a long while. I never manage to test how long actually it lasted, and I always top it up every week.

 I am not saying the XJ03 is the best amp for HD650, but of all the portable amps (except the LISA III which I would classify as transportable), the XJ03 gives the best sound out of the HD650.

 For most of the time, I am listening through the Edition 9, and my Shure E4c. One notch above the Pico, different sounds compared to the Xin Reference, and similar but more natural sounding than my SR-71A (still being burnt in, at around 150 hours). May be the Rudistor magical house sound is really working magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I do not have any problems with the jacks.


----------



## weinerproc

I'm having problems with the headphone jack too. 

 But this is one of the best sounding portable amps I've heard. The lisa III is brilliant but its not that far ahead. The iQube is another amp which is quite good and of comparable quality.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *weinerproc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having problems with the headphone jack too. 

 But this is one of the best sounding portable amps I've heard. The Lisa III is brilliant but its not that far ahead. The iQube is another amp which is quite good and of comparable quality._

 


 The headphone jack problem was in a few models that the jacks were out of specs. Rudi replace the whole stock of 1/8 jacks with ones made by an Italian company, very high quality, spring loaded, and from that point on, no more problems...

 One thing Hans noticed, and later on they discovered and measured in the lab, was that the latest 1/8" plugs made by Switchcraft are out of specs and the dimensions are sometimes bigger than the expected, it seems that they made them bigger given that they will be used in the pro industry while abuse is a factor to consider, and to avoid false contacts due to the wear, but they have measured a lot of different diameters, and the differences are not so small. So an advice for the DIYers, please check the plugs you use in the projects, as the Switchcrafts are not what they used to be in the past, and they are now wild regarding the specs...Any other good brand is just fine, and the difference in price is not worth the hassle, all of them are inexpensive enough to let you choose any better option...


----------



## mrarroyo

Hola Alberto! good to see you posting. It has been a while since I saw you post here in Head-Fi.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hola Alberto! good to see you posting. It has been a while since I saw you post here in Head-Fi._

 


 Well, I got a new car (a Ford Edge 2008) and this new toy has taken me busy for a while, "tweaking it" you know, that is a bad habit from our audiophile soul...LOL...Now I'm after upgrading the audio system, looking for some nice 5x7/6x8's coaxials, to upgrade the four door speakers for now...no luck...the best I was able to find were some DLS 457, or the small sister the 257...Morel are very expensive and hard to find, not sure what others will be good, maybe you have more experience on that, any idea, you can PM me if you like to keep this thread on topic...or any other member that may have other suggestions...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the only requirement is that have to be like the stock ones, no cuts, no aftermarket solutions on top of this or that...simple as it could be...I'm lazy I know...plug and play...depth should be no much more than 60mm


----------



## tonyep

My IE8 can't be inserted into the XJ-03 headphone jack now, it's way too tight.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkkopi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My IE8 can't be inserted into the XJ-03 headphone jack now, it's way too tight._

 

So Microsoft did it again:

 Oh wait, it is not the Internet Explorer 8 (IE8)?


----------

